# I created a musical masterpiece yesterday



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

I truly believe it to be one of the greatest compositions of this century. Perhaps I will share it with TC. But first, I'm taking any questions from the peanut gallery.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast (Jun 3, 2020)

Ok, I'll bite

What's the instrumentation? Style? Inspiration?


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> Ok, I'll bite
> 
> What's the instrumentation? Style? Inspiration?


Instrumentation: 4 sopranos (mezzos), baritone, transistor radio, bass clarinet, MIDI cues
Style: electro-acoustic
Inspiration: the human condition and the modern world


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

In your view, what does it make it a "masterpiece"?


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> I truly believe it to be one of the greatest compositions of this century.


Never mind your masterpiece, tell us about your time machine!


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> Inspiration: the human condition and the modern world


Hasn't modernity long dispensed with the concept of the human condition?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

__
https://soundcloud.com/kjetil-olav%2Fbass-face
Here is my latest masterpiece


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

But the real question is ... when does it become classical? :lol:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> Instrumentation: transistor radio


What's a transistor radio?


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

jdec said:


> In your view, what does it make it a "masterpiece"?


I enjoy the way it sounds.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Becca said:


> But the real question is ... when does it become classical? :lol:


I'll have to consult my time machine for that one...


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Manxfeeder said:


> What's a transistor radio?


The first prototype of the iPod


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Aah, BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist! A legend in his own lunchtime! He will be missed. I was always fond of his compositions for the hard of thinking. :lol:


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

How much time or effort goes into creating a composition means nothing. It's all about the music that is created.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

HenryPenfold said:


> Hasn't modernity long dispensed with the concept of the human condition?


I'm a human. Are you a human?


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> I'm a human. Are you a human?


Are you 1996D?  ..........


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Becca said:


> But the real question is ... when does it become classical? :lol:


Has 1996D's become classical yet?


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Fabulin said:


> Are you 1996D?  ..........


I'm flattered, sir.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> I'm flattered, sir.


I wouldn't be....


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> I'm a human. Are you a human?


What's scary is, I know some people who think that the COVID vaccine alters your DNA, so they might argue with the vaxxers on that one.

(Just for clarity, I'm not one of those who think that way. But I have no problem with occasionally wearing a tin foil hat. You never know.)


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

No one else interested in good music here?

Shame...


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Talk is cheap. My advice is humbly post the piece in the proper forum, and lose the hype. Bragging about a masterpiece without backing it up with any music is weak.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

I wrote a fast movement a few months ago that sounds like a brilliant mix between Bach and Brahms. As much a masterpiece as my other stuff though.

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist, you are cute. Congrats on the masterpiece, can't wait to hear.


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

tdc said:


> Talk is cheap. My advice is humbly post the piece in the proper forum, and lose the hype. Bragging about a masterpiece without backing it up with any music is weak.


I think this is a joke thread...


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

BachIsBest said:


> I think this is a joke thread...


Maybe but I've seen the same poster bragging about his status as a great composer on another thread before, yet he has never posted a note of his music here that I am aware of. Not my kind of humor I guess.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

tdc said:


> Maybe but I've seen the same poster bragging about his status as a great composer on another thread before, yet he has never posted a note of his music here that I am aware of. Not my kind of humor I guess.


The story of all "new bies" composers, spend one hour on sound cloud and they are all mysterious.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

tdc said:


> Talk is cheap. My advice is humbly post the piece in the proper forum, and lose the hype. Bragging about a masterpiece without backing it up with any music is weak.


I'm not bragging though. If anything I'm biased towards thinking less of my own work.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Ethereality said:


> BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist, you are cute.


Thanks! You're cute as well.


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> I'm not bragging though. If anything I'm biased towards thinking less of my own work.


You are biased towards thinking less of a work that is, 'one of the greatest compositions of this century'?


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

janxharris said:


> You are biased towards thinking less of a work that is, 'one of the greatest compositions of this century'?


Exactly. Competent artists tend to be overly critical of their own work. If we're being honest and fair here, it's probably _the greatest_ (so far at least).


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> Exactly. Competent artists tend to be overly critical of their own work. If we're being honest and fair here, it's probably _the greatest_ (so far at least).


You aren't aware of any contradiction in your posts?


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> Exactly. Competent artists tend to be overly critical of their own work. If we're being honest and fair here, it's probably _the greatest_ (so far at least).


...but you clearly haven't heard my 2nd symphony BWAGM....


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast (Jun 3, 2020)

Well, go on, what's keeping you from sharing it?


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> Well, go on, what's keeping you from sharing it?


For one thing, it's not exactly PG, and this is supposed to be a family-friendly forum.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

janxharris said:


> You aren't aware of any contradiction in your posts?


None whatsoever. Others always tend to think more highly of my work than I do; it's just a fact.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> For one thing, it's not exactly PG, and this is supposed to be a family-friendly forum.


I think if you posted a link to it, or to Google drive or Dropbox to the mp3 rather than embed it, then it's up to the browser's discretion, especially if you give a small warning. The reference to 1996D kind of lowered my expectations already to be honest, but its genius should be self-evident.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Phil loves classical said:


> I think if you posted a link to it, or to Google drive or Dropbox to the mp3 rather than embed it, then it's up to the browser's discretion, especially if you give a small warning. The reference to 1996D kind of lowered my expectations already to be honest, but its genius should be self-evident.


I wasn't the one who brought up 1996D.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> I wasn't the one who brought up 1996D.


Ya, I meant your response to it.



mikeh375 said:


> ...but you clearly haven't heard my 2nd symphony BWAGM....


Did you whip that up the other day too? Very intense.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

A thread answering the question: What would Donald Trump say were he a composer?


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

EdwardBast said:


> A thread answering the question: What would Donald Trump say were he a composer?


Trump might also add that it was the greatest masterpiece "in all of history". In the UK, BoJo would announce that his masterpiece was "world beating". Both terribly deluded but surely not our very own BWAGM.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> ............
> 
> ......Did you whip that up the other day too? Very intense.


LOL..no comment.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Much jealousy I sense in you, young Padawans.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> Much jealousy I sense in you, young Padawans.


I dunno. Show something to be jealous of first.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

I'd like to think that BWAGM created this thread to commemorate 1996D. Or maybe he is preparing the ground for a great April Fool's Day prank. :lol:

Regardless of BWAGM's intentions, I do believe _hubris_ is an essential quality for an artist in the process of creating art. Of course it won`t hurt if one acts humbly afterwards.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

If anyone wants to hear a sample they can message me. I'm still finalizing the work but I know this sample is perfect as is.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I wonder why this thread is still in this section of the forums?

So should everyone who posts original music start hyping their work before sharing it in the main classical music discussion forum now? Is this the new format?


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

tdc said:


> I wonder why this thread is still in this section of the forums?


Well, it's located in* Music and Repertoire* so maybe it will soon to be part of the "repertoire".


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Brought to you by Carl's Jr. 

.....................................


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

I "composed" this. By which I mean I wrote the melody and the Bach AI Google Doodle filled in the harmony.






If I had the ability to edit, there are some notes I would remove from the generated accompaniment. But I think it sounds pretty good.

(and yes, I know the initial portion sounds somewhat like Beethoven Sym. 3 movement 4.)


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

MatthewWeflen said:


> If I had the ability to edit, there are some notes I would remove from the generated accompaniment. But I think it sounds pretty good.
> 
> (and yes, I know the initial portion sounds somewhat like Beethoven Sym. 3 movement 4.)


Maybe because Beethoven composed in your method; with melody first.


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

> I created a musical masterpiece yesterday


Your statement is totally correct.

Objective reality is just a hoax. Don't fall for it.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Metairie Road said:


> Your statement is totally correct.
> 
> Objective reality is just a hoax. Don't fall for it.


Lmao insecure much?


----------

